# Unable to login to KDE 4.14.3.



## kwa71 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello All,
I am unable to login to KDE with my regular user account I have on my 11.1 system. I'm wondering if I should just upgrade my system to 11.2 and install KDE 5 Plasma as a work-around because I have no kdmrc to allow for user/root logins anyway. TIA --kwa71


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 8, 2018)

Can you log onto the system at all? So if you switch to a console (control-alt-f1 for example) and try there?

Upgrading probably won't do you much good (depends) because if there's a configuration problem then that won't just disappear on its own. It's quite likely that the new version will simply show the same symptoms


----------



## P15C15 (Aug 9, 2018)

Well, I've installed KDE without problems. I followed the handbook, on 11.2.
AND, from my root account, I've created a non-root user since KDE can't be used as root.


----------



## P15C15 (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm with Shel...I don't think that for upgrading your OS, you'll fix your problem.
Try to remember the modifications that you've done to your installation and post 'em here so we can help you.


----------



## kwa71 (Aug 9, 2018)

Ok then. Where are the log files supposed to be for KDE 4.14.3 under 11.1? I can try and "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit https://forums.freebsd.org" but I don't know where that file is going to go so I'm at a loss with that one. TIA --kwa71


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 9, 2018)

To my knowledge KDE doesn't produce any logfiles. At best you may find some in ~/.kde4 but I somewhat doubt that. However, you may have /var/log/kdm.log which might be able to shed some more info on this.


----------



## lcquerido (Aug 9, 2018)

How did you installed your kde? Did you installed xorg first?


----------



## kwa71 (Aug 10, 2018)

That was my problem. I thought Xorg was installed because KDE make install clean only installed xorg-server and not xorg.  I'm wondering now if I have to start a new thread here or in the KDE forum now because KDE doesn't fully load. I get no start bar just an xterm. Please let me know where I should take care of this. TIA --kwa71


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 10, 2018)

kwa71 said:


> I thought Xorg was installed because KDE make install clean only installed xorg-server and not xorg.


Why build ports manually though? It's probably a lot easier on you to use binary packages instead. So: `# pkg install xorg`.

Be warned though: combining binary packages + ports is a bad idea and best avoided.

Anyway, installing x11/xorg should resolve most of this.


----------



## kwa71 (Aug 10, 2018)

Let me try that with KDE too. I'll go with KDE 5 Plasma this time and upgrade my system to 11.2. I won't be posting my finding for a while though. Thank you ShellUser. --kwa71


----------

